# How fast would a 8hp push a 14ft jon boat



## bigruss

I was just wondering if anyone could roughly tell me how fast a 8hp could push a 14ft jon boat and maybe 2 guys around 200 pounds? I need a motor for my jon boat but not sure on what to get. Thanks


----------



## FenderBender

I would think less than 10 mph... I'm judging this off personal experience with a 5hp on a 13 ft Gheenoo and 2 guys around 160 lbs. each. Bigger guys + Bigger wider hull + 3 additional horsepower = not much speed. I'd go with a 25hp if I were you.


----------



## bms

I have 14 ft jon boat with a 15hp on it,which is the max rated hp and it will run 25 -28mph with 1 person and light load.But with 2 people and coolers and gear more like 20mph. Just guessing would think a 8hp would be in the 15 mph range.Hope this helps.


----------



## Ccook34

15 mph ifyour lucky


----------



## wld1985

it depends on what size the jon boat is.. I know you said 14ft, but how wide.. Some are rated up to a 25... others are only rated at 10-15hp... Probably a 15HP would be good... if it was a small one..


----------



## X-Shark

> and it will run 25 -28mph with 1 person and light load.But with 2 people and coolers and gear more like 20mph.




Did you check it with a GPS or are you guestamiting?


----------



## JoshH

You will go around 10. We have a 25 on ours and with one person we're around 30.


----------



## AUradar

I have a 14' fiberglass with a 9.9hp on it. My wife and I took it from the state park at Port Saint joe down to black's island. If you know anything about over there, I think its about 5 miles one way. It took a while, but we made it fine. My sister and her husband went with us. They have a 50HP on a 17' carolinna skiff. they followed us and didn't have to go to slow.

I was kind of embrassed because there were some nice boats there at hte little marina. One old guy with a fancy bay boat yelled at me "that there is all you need" I got to thinking about it and he was right. I got my limit on scallops and was on the boat all weekend with 5 gallons of gas. Can't beat that.

Still, I wish I had a bigger boat


----------



## bigruss

I guess I will go with something bigger than an 8hp then. I appreciate everyones feedback. If anyone knows someone selling A 25 HP I am looking for one. Thanks


----------



## Caspr21

put twins on that beyatch!:doh


----------



## bms

and it will run 25 -28mph with 1 person and light load.But with 2 people and coolers and gear more like 20mph.





Did you check it with a GPS or are you guestamiting? 



Xshark

That was with a GPS,


----------



## FelixH

Depending on the load, it will either be slow, or slower.

Seriously, my dad had an 8hp on his 14' alum and it was ok with one or two people as long as neither person was very big. With 3 smaller guys, it could barely get on plane.

He's got a 15 on it now, and it's great. Two bigger people, or 3 smaller people, and it gets on plane fine.


----------



## AUradar

I've been happy with my 9.9, but it is small. Bigger is better. If cost isn't an issue than get the biggest it can handle. Then you won't have any regrets.

I looked around for a while for a motor and I couldn't find a decent used motor for a decent price. That was before I discovered this board and I've seen some good prices here. So for me, a 9.9hp motor in great shape for 250 was well worth it. I had just decided to get a brand new 15 Johnson 2 stroke for 2300 because I couldn't find anything else in good shape for a decent price. But even then, i couldn't justify 2300 on a hand-me-down jon boat.


----------



## PaleRed

I definately recommend going with the largest motor you can afford. You'll never regret it, but eventually you will wish you went with the bigger one if you do get the small one.

I have a 15' which I put a 15hp on. It was fine with 2 "midsized" people, but when I would want to take people floundering with more than 2 it would crawl. Embarrasing. Put the 25 on it and cruised with 6 people in it when we went scalloping. I had to make payments, but worth it. Expanded my fishing area.

"If your gunna to be a bear, be a grizzly!"


----------



## JoeZ

> *Caspr21 (1/17/2008)*put twins on that beyatch!:doh


That would be awesome to see.

Twin 10s on a little jon-jon. Make sure you wear your crash helmet.


----------



## FlounderAssassin

Midnight Rider has a 14ft john boat with a 15hp on it and with me and him in it plus gear it will run 22-23 mph (off of GPS).


----------



## eddy2419

10 MPH on a good day. Get at least a 9.9, better yet a 15 or more. I have 2 14's and a 16. Had a 7.5 on a 14 for a while and it was like watching paint dry.


----------



## cuzmondo

I had a 16' aluminum jon boat (old heavy one too, 30+ years old) with a 15 hp e-rude that would scare the crap out of ya. I don't know exactly how fast, but it seemed like at least 25 mph. Loaded with a small cooler, two kneeboards, my wife, me (I weigh 195 and don't ask about her) two large 13/14 y/o teenagers we could easily pull a third teenager up and go faster than they wanted to go on the kneeboard. I know it probably seemed faster as it was low to the water, but that little rig was damn fast and quick to plane. Oh yeah, it was an electric start and also had a 3.5 gal. OMC steel tank and small tractor battery for starting. Honestly it was a 9.9 I bought from a mechanic that claimed he had put a 15 hp carb on it to achieve the 15 hp. After I ran it a while, I had no reason to doubt otherwise.


----------



## cribbs55

I GOT A 1974 25HP JOHNSON ON 14 48 DURACRAFT 2 GUYS FISHIN ALMOST 20MPH 4 GUYS AND A DOG DUCK HUNTIN AROUND 8 MPH BY A GPS


----------



## rustywrench

I can tell you this, it depends on the placement of weight in the boat. I have a 12 ft. jon boat with a 7.5 mercury. It goes much faster with 3 people in it than with just myself. I can do 25 with three people, (myself, wife and son) But with just myself I max out at 11 mph because I am sitting in the back and so is my trolling motors battery. If I put a 50 lb. weight in the front of the boat I am right back up there in speed, but my trolling motors battery cables are to short to put the battery up front, which would solve the problem completely. I would say that if you are not trying to break any records, 8 hp would be enough to get you where you want to go. Meaning that I think it might "plane" the boat. But if it does not, you will at least achieve your maximum "hull speed" which I would guess to be around 10-13 mph but that is just a guess. But 10 to 13 mph in a boat feels pretty fast to me, I mean, I cant run 13 mph.


----------



## mdrobe2

Go with the max power the boat is rated for, or go with whatever the max you can afford is. Having a boat is better than not having one, right? I fished out of a canoe with a trolling motor back in the day and when I got back to the dock and opened my cooler I often schooled the guys with nicer boats. My 14John has the max rated 25 horse and it is still pretty slow, though my boat is loaded with weight and add ons that make it heavy. That being said it is still fast and even dangerous at speed for its size. Have a kill switch installed if your motor doesn't come with one. My old boat was a Wal Mart 14 john and with a 25 Evinrude it hydroplaned through turns instead of turning, but it pulled a fullgrown adult male on skis- don't try this unless you just want to be silly...


----------



## fishhook240

I have a 14 Ft. with a 15hp Honda 4/stroke and with two people and cooler (Beer)my gps says 18mph. Hope this helps- Fishhook240


----------



## Framerguy

Well,........... if the hill is long enough and you get a good head start, I'd guess that li'l 8 hp would move that jon boat along pretty good!!! 

I'd be a little bit concerned about stopping that rig at the bottom though.:bpts

(I get bored easily on a rainy day.)


----------



## flipthelip

freind has 14jon rhino 20hp honda scoooots with full gear:bowdown


----------



## bigruss

I appreciate all the advice. I didn't realize this thread was still going. I currently have an older model 25hp evinrude getting worked on. I am hoping I can use it because as of right now it has some air leaking or something and it causes it to die out and they said it could blow my motor. I am just hoping it can be fixed.... If anyone knows someone selling either a 15-25hp outboard let me know because I might be looking for one soon.... Thanks guys


----------

